# New reverb algorithm in AxeFx II FW 16.04....



## Guest (Nov 10, 2014)

Cliff did a rewrite of the algorithms after some deep study of the PCM-80 and Bricasti M7 reverbs and it's quite amazing. There's a high quality mode now that really smooths things out. The early reflections aren't as sharp and the tails are long and smoooooth.

So here's an updated version of my Wicked Game patch.

The AMP has been tweaked a bit, there's a little more input gain so you get some edge if you dig in. The CAB block is set to use the 2x12 Double Verb Mix that's Ultra-Res for extra nice low end. And, of course, the REVERB! Oh god the REVERB! It's using the new, high quality, reverb algorithm and it sounds sooooooo good.

Built with a bright Strat because any other guitar in to this patch borders on a sin.

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/iaresee/wicked-game-fw1603[/SOUNDCLOUD]

You can find the patch here: Axe-Change - Download Preset - Wicked Game - FW16v1 - by iaresee


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds great. I'll get the 'Bot to look for the new version.

PS. You helped me quite a bit getting the AXE and Logic Pro set up a couple years ago - Thx!


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

thanks Ian, sounds great. Looks like its time for another FW update


----------



## Mateo2006 (May 31, 2015)

A beautiful ethereal sound ... 
I could play on a sound like that all day.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm glad I don't have the plugin (mac) to play it, because I don't need to hear anything I can't recreate myself :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2015)

Budda said:


> I'm glad I don't have the plugin (mac) to play it, because I don't need to hear anything I can't recreate myself :lol:


I'm selling my backup unit and was wondering if you'd might want it. Probably not worth shipping from the US...but maybe?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Want? Yes. But I cant swing it.

Now if you want to make a stupendous wedding gift, I'm ok with it 

(i use that a lot, should probably stop...)


----------

